# Dog pee area



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

So I have two 75lb dogs that have done a number on my back yard. Its approx 5k sqft and about half of it is dead/yellow due to pee spots.

I've looked around and have found several options as far as a pea gravel area. My issue is there is no where to hide it and my wife doesn't like the idea of having a very obvious dog relief area.

My newest thought is to convert one of my black mulch areas into a black pea gravel area that would be less noticeable. Has anyone done anything along those lines?


----------



## LLMS123 (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes I have done this with my mulch and it's worked great. Just gotta train the dog/dogs. I added a photo do you can see. It's the larger area of mulch next to my shed and I tied it right into the rest of my mulch/landscaping so you wouldn't know. I added a photo.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

At my last house I had an area right out the back door and to the right for the dogs to do their thing. I put up a little ranch rail fence around the deck so that they would have to go on the pea gravel. The gate to the grass was typically shut so they didn't have the option to go on the grass but we'd let them out to the bigger lawn area a few times a day and when we'd go back there to play. I had 2 great danes.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I have a button by the back door I press when I come in with the dogs that runs my rear sprinkler zone for 60 seconds


----------



## MWH (Apr 12, 2018)

quadmasta said:


> I have a button by the back door I press when I come in with the dogs that runs my rear sprinkler zone for 60 seconds


Genius!


----------

